# PCV Whistle?



## bigslurrp (Aug 13, 2006)

97 Altima (06/96)

I have a vacuum related whistle, that is almost deafening, coming from the pcv valve. The engine idles and accelerates fine. On acceleration the whistle stops but comes back when you let off the gas or when holding the throttle steady. I did the hose in the ear trick to hear where it was coming from and it sounds like it is coming from the side of the PCV valve.

I unhooked the vacuum line going to the power brake unit and the whistle stopped for the few seconds the engine ran before it died. I also took off all the belts and the whistle remained. It is definitely vacuum.

I am just worried about doing the 4 hour pcv valve replacement and still having this noise. 

Can a PCV valve make this much noise? I have checked every vacuum hose on this thing that I can get to and they are fine. Of course I havent' checked the one on the PCV valve since it is too hard to get to. 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## jpcode (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't think the pcv valve would wistle that much. my guess would be that there is an intake manifold leak around the first cylinder. Try spraying carb cleaner near the leak sound while the engine is running if the engine revs then you have an intake manifold leak.


----------



## Regni (May 30, 2004)

Does anybody know how to replace a PCValve on 1993 Altima without taking the intake manifold out? The breather is a bitch also.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

bigslurrp said:


> 97 Altima (06/96)
> 
> I have a vacuum related whistle, that is almost deafening, coming from the pcv valve. The engine idles and accelerates fine. On acceleration the whistle stops but comes back when you let off the gas or when holding the throttle steady. I did the hose in the ear trick to hear where it was coming from and it sounds like it is coming from the side of the PCV valve.
> 
> ...


Before I replace the PVC valve, I'd inspect and probably just replace all the vacuum lines first because its pretty cheap and easy to do. I don't think the intake gasket is leaking, because you'd be experiencing idling problems. But, because its really easy to check I all so do as JPCODE mentioned.


----------

